# Countdown 2 days till Disney World Ft. Wilderness



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

We leave with our new Outback in 2 days. Early Saturday morning, while you all are snoozing in your beds, we'll be pulling out on the road to Disney World!!! Whooooo HOooooooo!!!!! Two adults, and two kids. It's hard to tell who's the kids right now!!!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Have a great time and travel safe!!!!!!

Mike


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Enjoy Disney . you'll have a blast. Camping and Disney .. what better combination is there?

I keep telling my girls .. one more sleep .. until we pick up our new camper ... they just look at me funny. I feel like a little kid.

Once we get the new TT I still have to wait another week before we head out with it. AARGH







action


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Love the anticipation.

We did Disney in late March early April for 10 days and it was fantastic. We had a better time at the campground then we did at the parks because our kids are 1 and 3yrs old.

Donâ€™t know where you are staying but Fort Wilderness is awesome.


----------



## chprout (May 29, 2004)

Yes, we're staying at Ft. Wilderness!!! Got one of those Premier sites, with water, electric, sewer, and cable...they're pricey, but it's Disney! No place like Disney, that's for sure.

Our mattress pad is cut and fitted, the trailer is loaded, and we're chompin' at the bit.

Have A Magical Day!!!!!!! action


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Have a great time!

I have stayed at Ft Wilderness! We stayed in one of the cottages. You will love it there. Can't wait to be able to take the trailer...maybe in a couple of years. We are waiting on the 3 yr old to get just a tad bit older. I took my 2 oldest when they were 3 1/2 and 5.... promised myself to never take a "little" one again! They just get so tired and there is so much to see and do.

Hope you have a great trip may all your days be sunny


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Say Hi to Mickey for me









Thor


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Have a great safe trip. Its been a few years since I've been to WDW, but had a blast the three times I've gone. I'm not a big fan of the internal bus system at Fort Wilderness, so if you have bikes or rent a golf cart you'll get around easier I think. I always enjoyed the small boat ride between FW and The Contemporary hotel. My wife just booked our first holiday trip over the week around Christmas at the swan & dolphin hotel and airfare. They have a killer rate for teachers that made staying anywhere else on property to tough to swallow and the drive from Washington State to Flrorida just a bit to far for my idea of "fun".


----------



## Jose Fernandez (Jun 22, 2004)

Do you have room for one more? I'm small enough. I can make myself fit into the outside shower drawer...

We just returned from WDW ourselves, not with the Outback though...

Have a fun and safe trip.

Jose


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Steve, sorry to highjack the thread, but the holidays at WDW are great to see. Make sure you get to magic kingdom for the holiday parade. The kids will love it. Send me a PM if you'd like some more info.

Ok, threads yours again. Chprout have a great trip. If you've never been there, you will love it. If you have been there, you'll still love it.

Tim


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim sharing WDW info is always welcome. While I spend time on the Outbackers my wife reads the wdwinfo.com pages with the same interest... she just doesn't post like I do! I used to be a moderator over there, really enjoyed the time but interests changed for me. I'm excited to go at Christmas, of course I'd be excited to go in 2 days too!


----------

